# Shin Gojira/Godzilla Resurgence



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

She is beautiful and I love her. 

Anyone else excited for Hideaki Anno and Shinji Higuchi's upcoming Godzilla reboot?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2016)

I can't get behind those eyes, mate. Fucking creeps me out, as if Godzilla found something reeeeeeally interesting, cartoon style.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I can't get behind those eyes, mate. Fucking creeps me out, as if Godzilla found something reeeeeeally interesting, cartoon style.



Looks better in motion.






I can't get beyond how sad Godzilla looks... I recall reading somewhere that Ishiro Honda said that Godzilla was tragic, because Godzilla was a victim of Atomic Testing before becoming the living embodiment of Radioactive terror. And I know for a fact that he once said that the tragedy of the Kaiju is that they were born too big and too powerful to exist in modern society. 

And I definitely see a lot of sadness and rage in this design. Like she's in pain. They've created real pathos for the creature, at least in the design, and the music choice for the trailer certainly highlights that pathos.


----------

